# Cockapoo puppy from Essex area



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this site, so please bare with me.

We are a family looking for our first cockapoo (toy poodle mix) we have a labrador already, Chester who has just turned 3.

I am finding it hard to find a puppy with a toy poodle mix, can anyone recommend from Essex, Suufolk or Norfolk?

Many thanks

Janette


----------



## ali-anna (Feb 18, 2012)

hello i'm new too! I've heard of a very good breeder called Broadreach. They are situated in Cambridge and have a very good reputation. Here is a link to their website: http://www.broadreachdogs.co.uk/ (hoping it works) Hope this helps.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Have you tried googling to find some breeders first? I think its harder to find toy cockapoos maybe. A quick google search brought up
http://essexcockapoos.co.uk/
I have no idea whether they are reputable or not though! Sorry I'm not sure I've been any help really!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Janette

The nearest known breeder of toy cockapoos to you is Essex Cockapoos. However, I have no personal experience of them. There are others too if you google it. Are you looking for an English or American Toy? Jandaz do these too but are in Wales!


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you, I have looked at Essex Cockapoo but the info that I am getting back is that they don't respond 

I don't really mind on which spaniel, I would just like her to do small ish hence the toy poodle mix.

I also have looked at Broadreach but the breed with miniature poodle not toy poodle 

Many thanks, I will keep looking.

Janette xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

jc4mc said:


> I don't really mind on which spaniel, I would just like her to do small ish hence the toy poodle mix.
> 
> I also have looked at Broadreach but the breed with miniature poodle not toy poodle
> 
> ...


Hi Janette. The size or the pup is even more influenced by the size of the mum. I have a toy cross from a breeder in Essex, but he is 14-15 inches at the shoulder, which is as large as a lot of miniature crosses. A really good breeder will be able to advise you as to the expected size of the pups and may have a mum who produces small pups even with a miniature dad. So it may still be worth speaking to them. Good luck.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is a show cocker / toy mix but I had to go to Manchester for her ( I am based in the south) . I understand she was planning a litter late Spring/early summer. She is 11 inches tall and about 6.5kgs and is generally one of the smallest at the cockapoo meets.


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you Dylansmum, I did not know that. So what you are saying is when looking mainly look at the size of mum??

Colpa110, where did you go in Manchester? would you recommend the breeder?

Thanks 

Janette x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome!

Essexcockapoos is Donna, she actually has her own smaller cockapoo forum, although I believe she has quite a few people interested in advance and doesn't have many litters a year, so you may be waiting a while if you went to her, also she does American x toy poodle mixes, not English. Not sure if you mind whether you have English or American?

But yes I think although generally toy poodle mixes are supposed to be smaller, it does depends on the sizes of the mum as well as the dad, for example some miniature crossed cockapoos can grow up to 18" to the shoulder, or more. But my Izzie is an English show cocker x miniature poodle cross (said to be the biggest cross) & she is only 14.5" to the shoulder and for us is the perfect size  Not too big and not too small, she weighs between 8.5 and 9kg. Hope that helps a little bit. My Poppy isn't fully grown yet, but I think she will end up about the same as Izzie & is the same cross, she is currently almost 6 months old, and at 5 months weighed 5.5kg.

Good luck with your search, I hope you find your perfect pup, & please keep us updated  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry sent my reply twice, my laptop was being slow and I got impatient lol.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Janette,

The smallest is perhaps the - American Show Cocker to the Toy Poodle - but you are still in the 11" (to the shoulder range) - an American Cocker (technically the smallest) to a Miniature Poodle can still be in the 11" to 15" range - as can English Show to Miniature Poodle (though maybe top end of that range) - however the Working Cocker varies the most in size (no true "Breed Standard") and can themselves range from 11" through to 19".
.....and there is much discussion on here on the differences between Show and Working - with little actual hard evidence to single-out a specific "trait".
"Hybrid-Vigour" found in the F1 Cockapoo strain will usually add at least an inch in height to the Mum's size.
Not a set rule - but a bitch can usually be an inch smaller than her brother (or more sometimes ! - Luna /Buddy)

If you are new to "Cockapoo" and want to do the research first - then I'd certainly promote attending some of the meets and walks often posted on here - and on The Cockapoo Club of GB's website - and on the Cockapoo Owner's Club website - that way you get to meet a cross-section of type, size and temperament - it's a great way to help anyone looking into this super little dog - and a great way to get first-hand recommendations !

Stephen x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Janette, 

Welcome to the forum :welcome:!

My name is Turi and I’m getting my first Cockapoo on Tuesday!!! She’s going to be called Saffi and is from Broadreach Dogs. 

It’s already been mentioned but Donna of Essex Cockapoos has her own forum and specialises in chocolate and the odd black American Toy Cockapoo. She wouldn’t consider us because we work full-time but she is lovely and a very caring breeder. 

The other breeders I know of that use a toy stud are:

Doodlepets in Kent - 01233 861 357
Vimick in Lincolnshire - 01205 270 214
Syml in Lincolnshire – 07974 225 495
Mel Read in Suffolk – 07825 346 235
Debbiesdoodles in Surrey – 07974 711 970

I don’t have personal experience of these breeders and have no idea if their studs have had the relevant health testing. I’m sure there is a thread on here that goes through the additional health tests necessary for a Toy Poodle… does anyone know where it is? 

Anyway, best of luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You will see some gorgeous Toy mixes on here ... Betty, Obi, Miley, Billy, Betty Boo, Betty, Obi, Poppy, Dylan ...

Have a peep in the Coat Catalogue on My Dogs Life for a varied selection .. it depends if you are looking for an English or American mix ...  

Good luck on your puppy search xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Janette,
> 
> The smallest is perhaps the - American Show Cocker to the Toy Poodle - but you are still in the 11" (to the shoulder range) - an American Cocker (technically the smallest) to a Miniature Poodle can still be in the 11" to 15" range - as can English Show to Miniature Poodle (though maybe top end of that range) - however the Working Cocker varies the most in size (no true "Breed Standard") and can themselves range from 11" through to 19".
> .....and there is much discussion on here on the differences between Show and Working - with little actual hard evidence to single-out a specific "trait".
> ...


 Could you explain this please.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

jc4mc said:


> Thank you Dylansmum, I did not know that. So what you are saying is when looking mainly look at the size of mum??
> 
> Colpa110, where did you go in Manchester? would you recommend the breeder?
> 
> ...


Hi Jannette

Here is a link to the breeder we got Betty from. Her set up was a bit chaotic
as she also does grooming and doggy day care. Betty's sire was Dominio - a Black and white parti toy poodle and is owned by her She has number of very pretty show cockers as you can see from her website. She still owns Betty's mum (Honey) and Grandmum (Purdey) and is devoted to her dogs.
Dominio is DNA PRA tested clear and we were given papers to substantiate this.Good luck with your searchxx

http://www.doggroomercheshire.co.uk/Available_Puppies_Planned_Litters/


----------

